# Is this still Prelim 7 (2002)?



## muffinino (8 March 2011)

X-posted in New Lounge.

I'm doing a couple of tests on Saturday and have found a copy of Prelim 7 (2002) on my computer and just want to check it's still the correct one!

A  C  Enter in working trot, proceed down centre line without halting   Turn left 
H       Working trot round the arena to A
FXH  Change rein in working trot
H       Working trot round the arena to A
A       Commence circle right 20 metres diameter,  and on circle between X&A Working canter right
A       Working canter round the arena
Between  B & F Working trot
FAK Working trot
K       Medium walk
E       Turn right
B       Turn left
M       Working trot
C       Commence circle left 20 metres diameter
On circle between X & K Working canter left
C        Working canter round the arena
Between B M  Working trot       
C        Medium walk
HB     Change rein in free walk on a long rein
B        Medium walk        
F        Working trot
A       Down centre line
G       Halt. Immobility. Salute

Thanks in advance!


----------



## charlie76 (8 March 2011)

Yes, I did it last night.


----------



## muffinino (8 March 2011)

Fab, thank you Charlie. How did it go?


----------

